# CAM status: Command timeout / Kernel Panic



## Ryan2012 (May 9, 2013)

As of today we have encountered the following error and kernel panic as noted below and are puzzled if it is a hardware failure problem or a possible SATA/ATA controller issue.

Crash dumps were turned on at the time of the apparent crash but no information was dumped to the hard drive.

The drive ada1 is used as a home and temp. partition.


Sorry in advance if this post was not properly formatted, I did try to make an effort.

Log of error messages:

```
May  8 04:13:51 alpha kernel: ahcich1: Timeout on slot 29 port 0
May  8 04:13:51 alpha kernel: ahcich1: is 00000000 cs e000000f ss e000000f rs e000000f tfd c0 serr 00000000 cmd 0000dd17
May  8 04:13:51 alpha kernel: (ada1:ahcich1:0:0:0): WRITE_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 61 08 37 0f 12 40 11 00 00 00 00 00
May  8 04:13:51 alpha kernel: (ada1:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
May  8 04:13:51 alpha kernel: (ada1:ahcich1:0:0:0): Retrying command
May  8 04:18:42 alpha syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
```


Full dmesg log from Feb. 24th 2013

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2012 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p1 #0 r247209M: Sat Feb 23 23:18:12 MST 2013
    root@alpha.ftwentertainment.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/TIHS amd64
CPU: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5400  @ 2.70GHz (2686.56-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x1067a  Family = 6  Model = 17  Stepping = 10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xc00e39d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,XSAVE,OSXSAVE>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4083367936 (3894 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  ECG3510M>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ctl: CAM Target Layer loaded
acpi0: <INTEL ECG3510M> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71,0x74-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed03fff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x2410-0x2417 mem 0xe0100000-0xe01fffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel G965 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 7676k stolen memory
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xe0000000-0xe00fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.3.2> port 0x20e0-0x20ff mem 0xe0200000-0xe021ffff,0xe0220000-0xe0220fff irq 20 at device 25.0 on pci0
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address: 00:1c:c0:b6:e6:d5
uhci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-D> port 0x20c0-0x20df irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus0 on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-E> port 0x20a0-0x20bf irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
uhci1: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus1 on uhci1
ehci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-B> mem 0xe0221c00-0xe0221fff irq 18 at device 26.7 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.1 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.2 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
atapci0: <JMicron JMB368 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1018-0x101f,0x1024-0x1027,0x1010-0x1017,0x1020-0x1023,0x1000-0x100f irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci3
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
uhci2: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-A> port 0x2080-0x209f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci2: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus3 on uhci2
uhci3: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-B> port 0x2060-0x207f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci3: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus4 on uhci3
uhci4: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-C> port 0x2040-0x205f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci4: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus5 on uhci4
ehci1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-A> mem 0xe0221800-0xe0221bff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus6: EHCI version 1.0
usbus6 on ehci1
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel ICH8 AHCI SATA controller> port 0x2408-0x240f,0x241c-0x241f,0x2400-0x2407,0x2418-0x241b,0x2020-0x203f mem 0xe0221000-0xe02217ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.10 with 4 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
--snip--
```

`# smartctl -A /dev/ada1`

```
smartctl 6.1 2013-03-16 r3800 [FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p1 amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   110   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       27058968
  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   098   097   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       75
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       13
  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   083   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       225857721
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   061   061   000    Old_age   Always       -       34850
 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       75
183 Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0000   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
184 End-to-End_Error        0x0032   100   100   099    Old_age   Always       -       0
187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       2
189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   094   094   000    Old_age   Always       -       6
190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   070   040   045    Old_age   Always   In_the_past 30 (0 80 33 30 0)
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   030   060   000    Old_age   Always       -       30 (0 18 0 0 0)
195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   028   014   000    Old_age   Always       -       27058968
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       153313152633076
241 Total_LBAs_Written      0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1819895619
242 Total_LBAs_Read         0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       2317832908
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 9, 2013)

Ryan2012 said:
			
		

> ```
> === START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
> SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10
> Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
> ...



That looks bad.  The drive is nearly four years old.  It's had a long, full life.


----------

